# Why do babies have a bad habit of biting?



## Mythical

Is there any reason behind it? It never breaks the skin but it's kind of surprising. At work there were three oppsie litters born, none of those pups were touched until this week ( They were born on the 3rd, 4th and 7th) so I can understand their fear of people handling them.

However, my own pups have been doing the same now that their eyes are starting to open. They've been handled daily for about a week prior to their eyes opening. So I honestly have no idea as to why they suddenly started nipping when I pick them up and examine them.

I'm assuming it's because they are scared of the big giant hands that suddenly started coming for them, but it there any way to quell it? I really hope it doesn't make them afraid of hands to the point where they wouldn't make good pets. Is it even normal?


----------



## athiena14

donno all of mine have done that around that age, it seems to calm down more as you keep handling them


----------



## PPVallhunds

none of mine nip, only had 2 babies nip. the first grew up to be a problem mouse (ate her sisters tail) after that any thing adult or baby that nips or bites for no reason (eg pain) gets culled. never had a problem with nipping or biting since.


----------



## blackbirdmice

I've never been bitten or nipped by a baby, they ether melt in my hand or jump off before I can look them over. Are you handling the babies even when their eyes are closed? I find that just picking them up and putting them down daily from day 5 to two weeks gets them to be more calm.


----------



## NikiP

My don't bit either, even my litters that don't get handled.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Haven't had any babies bite me either. Many will nibble at one of my fingernails, unless I've painted them. That only happens sometime after their eyes are open though.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

I had that problem when breeding feeders, and they were handled regularly as well. But I have never had it happen since I started breeding pets, and I'm not doing anything different. Maybe it's the lines they come from?


----------



## Mythical

I've been handling my own personal litter daily since last week. They just opened their eyes and are 15 days old. Only one so far has nipped, and it was a male. Which means he's going to be culled anyways. :/ Since I don't keep most males and no one wants them as pets.

It's odd to me that some are fine with being held, I'll definitely have to handle them from day five onward and see if that makes any difference with their calmness. I'd really enjoy having some super tame mice. Mine are all skittish about being picked up, but are fine once being held.

It's also a good possibility that it's the lines. I know my store gets them all from the same place so I can kinda see the similarities.


----------



## NikiP

Must be, my feeders aren't nippy at all. Terribly skittish at the popcorn stage due to not handling, but not bitey at all. However I started with a very nice doe, one who i've retired, & have only used bucks with decent temperaments. As adults they calm down even without handling.


----------



## PPVallhunds

you can handle them from day one if the mother is fine.


----------



## Mythical

Holy moley, I have no idea what to do with my litter. As of today only one will let me handle her without poking holes into my flesh. All of the males bite and latch on. I have no idea what to do them, this temperament is not what I want for my mice.

So here's the new question. Should I cull most of this litter considering they are all aggressive towards people. They've even been trying to bite at each other and they are only 16 days old. Their cage is nothing but a boom box of squeaks.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow

Well, for sure it appears you can't find pet homes for any of them. Unless there is more than one doe, and an increase in handling stops the problem. Not sure what your intentions were for the litter, so might not be too relevant. You got these from the same place the pet shop got their little vampires? I don't suppose you have any other source for more normal mice? Shipping out of the question (can't remember what country you are in...sleepy here)? Otherwise, I guess you are starting with that one doe, the calmest buck (dad?), and going from there.  Definitely wouldn't breed from any other sibling does. Good luck.


----------



## NikiP

That sounds terrible! How are the parents? Do you have the grandparents? Have you handled daily since birth? Handled irregularly?


----------



## PPVallhunds

if there fighting already and not even 3 weeks yet it don't sound good. If they were mine would cull all the bucks as if there biters they wont make good breeders or pets and you will have to split them up as soon as there able to so you would have to find boxes for them. Then if in few days the does have not improved id cull them too, id defernatly not breed from any of the ones who have been biting. But it depends on how strict you want to be on temperament.


----------



## moustress

I handle my babies from about day two; day one if it's not the doe's first litter. They get used to The Hand removing the babies and putting them back, while the mother enjoys a tasty treat.


----------



## RavennaHallowed

Eeek! Thats a bit scary. Any of mine that bite(even adults) that don't have a very good reason, or bite more than 3 times consecutively are culled immediately. I won't even use them for my feeder breeding. All mine are handled from Day Two if the mothers are used to being handled and aren't nervous mothers.


----------



## reecef

strange, i had never been nipped by mice then just 2 days ago 1 of my hereford does babies 14 days old nipped me, no idea why, she is a stunner in markings though otherwise she would of been culled.


----------

